# 47 gallon column, need some ideas



## Druggist (Jul 22, 2014)

I've had high-tech tanks in the past. I've spent countless hours trimming and tending to my planted tanks and livestock. I got out of the hobby a few years ago when we had our first child. Now number 2 is on her way and I'm starting to get back into the hobby. I have a 5 gallon Fluval Spec, decently planted with ghost shrimp, MTS and a zebra nerite. I digress... Let me attempt to stay on subject.

I also have a non-setup 47 gallon marineland column tank that I randomly purchased due to a good deal on craigslist (wife doesn't think ANY tank is a good deal). My initial gut thought was to put a large root or manzinita tapering up to the top. The dimensions are 20" wide, 18" deep, 32" tall. I've never had a tank this tall. I know depth isn't easy in a tank this tall, but I'm ok with that. I'm thinking dwarf sagg on the floor, a large sword on either side of the large center driftwood (that i don't have). A background tall plant like Anacharis. A few anubias on the driftwood and some javamoss mixed in the base and attached up and down the driftwood.

One of M=my questions is what would the best LED light fixture be for this setup. I will not run CO2, but don't mind dosing excel/ferts. I'm not planning anything higher than moderate light plants. I've never had a tall tank like this, so I feel like i should go a little higher on light.

I will be running an undecided canister filter. I would like to use inert black sand (always used eco-complete or flourite in the past) with root tabs/osmocote caps.

Planned livestock: Red cherry shrimp (because every tank needs shrimp), MTS's for substrate sifting/plant debris clean-up, a few nerites for some algae control. I wouldn't mind fish, but I've never had a successful red cherry (reproducing) colony with fish in the tank.

What i'm looking for Ideas on: Where to get a decent piece of tall driftwood, lighting, possible higher water column fish that won't mess with shrimp, and any other plant suggestions for a low-tech 47 gallon column tank. And, any other general comments or suggestions before I start this tank. I will also be doing a journal with it, as I've always wanted to.

Your thoughts, comments, and suggestions are highly appreciated (even criticisms)


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

nano fish like cpd's or something tiny. should be fine with shrimp and if you get the colony started first even better.

lighting is going to be high light like a finnex fugeray 2 or like t5ho 2 bulbs fixture.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Even with a high light sort of fixture, by the time you get to the bottom of the tank, past the wood and the upper level plants the floor is going to be medium light, at best.


----------



## Druggist (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you both for the suggestions, you both are on the same line of thinking I had. I'm going to need pretty high light just to have moderate light at the substrate.

Having such a variance in light from top to bottom is going to make this tank difficult to plant effectively, but I'm up to the task!


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Root tabs are going to be a pain to add down the road when you need to. Consider dirt if you are thinking about a fairly long term setup.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you'll need a planting tool so you can reach down all the way to the substrate.

For example: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+12755&pcatid=12755


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

I am changing my 15g column tank from non planted to planted so I would love your ideas on lights as I am a noob. Are you planning on having the driftwood reach all the way to the top?


----------



## Druggist (Jul 22, 2014)

You are right on, ordering one tonight, thanks. Can barely reach bottom with my whole shoulder in it. Now to find the right tall driftwood.

If I go dirt, can I cap it with a black sand? And, how deep should the dirt then cap be total?


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Druggist said:


> You are right on, ordering one tonight, thanks. Can barely reach bottom with my whole shoulder in it. Now to find the right tall driftwood.
> 
> If I go dirt, can I cap it with a black sand? And, how deep should the dirt then cap be total?


Generally, you cap the same depth as the dirt. I would do about 1.5 inches of dirt and the same of sand.


----------

